# Deer Creek to Utah Lake to Tibble Fork 7-20



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

From my twin....

*Deer Creek-* Got up at 6am (the earliest ever for fishing) and headed up to Deer Creek. Arrived at Charelston Beach around 8am and by then 13 other fishing boats had beaten me to the inlet. Looking for some fish/solitude on my pontoon I went to the left of the launch area insted of the right. Fished the reeds with a Silver Blue Fox #2 tipped with a nightcrawler (after trying several previous trips with gold and black, I have given up on those colors at that lake) and put a worm under the bobber for the 2nd pole. After an hour of watching the carps jump I decided to join the flotilla at the inlet reeds. Watched as a boater picked up large Rainbow Trout which added some extra false hope. After 2 hours of trying my best I was unable to get even a bite. After watching the same boaters get another Rainbow I decided to cut my losses and bail. With plenty of day left I flipped a coin between the Uintas or Utah Lake. Utah Lake was the winner. 









*Utah Lake- *Let me start off by saying that Utah Lake was the only good idea of the day. Hit the Saratoga Marina around 1pm. Saw an old man in my catfish/bass spot so I decided to join him. He said that the Catfish must have known I was coming beacuse of course, as soon as I showed up the bites turned off. Not true. After drowning a worm next to the reeds for 20 minutes I watched as my pole bent in half. After a quick but surprizingly strong fight I got my biggest Channel Cat to date, a nice 3.5 pounder. Amazing how quick the spectators on the beach turned into seagulls when I said I was gonna release it. These people must not care about the fish consumption advisory attached to all the Channel Cats. With the second pole I used my favorite Bass roostertail spinner and never even got a bite. I switched to a similar color spinnerbait tipped with a nightcrawler and still nothing from the Bass department. After an hour or so I switched the 2nd pole over to a Catfish rig. After an hour of nothing from both poles I watched as a 10 year old pulled out a mighty 2-3 inch White Bass. Then the arial display of affection started for awhile (see picture). Far from impressed with the action I told the followers on the beach that I was going to head to Tibble Fork to get me some Trout.

















*Tibble Fork-* Tried to drive to Silver Lake but my little car could not make the road so back to the crowded Tibble Fork I returned. Set up my pontoon and set sail for my favorite spot. To my surprize I found a couple of bank tanglers in the area pulling out fish. The wind was too much for the toon so I joined my brothers of the shore. Just as I got both poles on the water a group of 15 Canooers (3 young/loud girls to each one) drifted into the lakes hot spot. Loud, throwing watermellons into the water as well as rubber ducks and did I say loud, they managed to shut down all the bites. The bank tanglers were smart and left after a few minutes of harassment. They told me passing by that they managed 14 Rainbows each before the girls showed up. I stayed (call me subbern) and after an annoying hour they left and the bites came back. I must have had 30 bites on the nightcrawler under a bobber...but NO HOOK UPS! I switched hook sizes, bait, bobber sizes, hook setting techniques....every trick in the book and got no returns when the bobber went under. TALK ABOUT STRESSFUL!!!!! I switched to sinking one rig and put on a Gold Blue Fox #2 on the other rig while on the pontoon and never even got a bite. Went back to the worm and bobber technique and the bites returned, but still no hook ups. WTF! Desperate for some Trout fillets I stayed until 8pm and thats right you guessed it, never managed one trout into the pontoon. Frustrated I left and promised myself that the next time I go looking for trout...I am gonna try a much higher elevation (can you say Uintas). Talked to some float tubers and bank tanglers as I left that had similar complaints about Tibble Fork lately. As I recall no hook ups is why I quit going there 2 months ago. Maybe I will hit Tibble again in the fall....till then I guess the trout will sleep easier at night.

12 hours and just one Channel Catfish to show for it. It is days like this one today that make the Bluegill slaying over the weekend at Mantua just that much more special. I hate fishing....I LOVE CATCHING!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like summertime. Sorry you only got one fish out of all that trying.

I feel your Deer Creek pain. That place drives me nuts. I just stay away until it's iced, although I can usually hook into some dink smallies along the rocky shores.

Tibble is always a mess. Such a shame because it's so pretty up there. Next time you try fishing there, hit below the dam with that gold BF. You'll probably catch at least one or two and you'll likely be alone.

Sorry your day wasn't what you'd hoped for.


----------



## somethingsfishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Bad luck!! I wouldn't fish tibble if I was paid. I NEVER catch anything there. Better luck next time!!


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

I was up at Tibble last week and I was the only one that caught a fish...it was beautiful too (he rose, I casted my spinner right next to him and he bit it and then it was over for him) but when I took him home and cooked him up and after I had taken my first big bite i looked at the rest of the fish and he had FISH WORMS!!! EEEWWWW! I didn't get sich, but I'll def never going back there


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Little Nessie said:


> when I took him home and cooked him up and after I had taken my first big bite i looked at the rest of the fish and he had FISH WORMS!!!


Hey the TyeDyeTwins have now split up (Troy gets to keep the old username) and I Trevor has adopted the new username...EvilTyeDyeTwin.

All I can say is :O>>: 
Were the worms in the meat or just on the top of the flesh? You are the 1st to tell of such stories from that lake. I think the next time I take some trout out of that lake I will be sure to check them twice and eat them once. Hope the worms do not become a trend up there....thats my favorite brown trout fishery. P.S Way to catch a trout on a spinner up there....I have yet to get one to take spinning metal. Usually it is the good old worm/salmon egg under the bobber that gets them crazy.


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

The worms were all through the meat  he was a pretty tho. I'm glad no one else has seen the worms hopefully it was just a fluke. Everyone else was using robbers and worms...including my boyfriend...but that say theyliked my spinner I guess


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

The spell checker predictive text is awful! Totally made me sound like an idiot. Sorry guys...bobbers not robbers day not say LOL


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Little Nessie said:


> The spell checker predictive text is awful! Totally made me sound like an idiot. Sorry guys...bobbers not robbers day not say LOL


Little Nessie,
Welcome to the Forum.
You can edit your own post for spelling errors.

You say that the worms were in the meat?
I have seen anchor worms that are just on the skin and I have seen digested worms that the fish has eaten but I have never seen worms in the flesh [meat] before.
Anchor worms will attach to the fish when the water gets warm.

You may want to call the DWR and let them know about your fish. 
I hope that this isn't something new.


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

I've seen worms before in monkfish and halibut but never in a trout...


----------

